# Freenas Mysql



## jeebwise (Mar 3, 2009)

I keep trying to install any version of Mysql I can find for Freenas.  I tried using the webgui that allows you to browse right to the downloaded file but it eventually errors out.  I then tried using the package add command but it made no difference.  I just tells me that the package doesn't exist.  No amount of googleing seems to help in any way.  How do I get packages onto Freenas.  The latest version.


----------



## jeebwise (Mar 4, 2009)

I finally got the port fetch thing to work so now there is a directory sitting there with the install files as far as I can tell but the "make command does not work"


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

